# Soundcard & network card conflict! HELP! (SOLVED)

## ormi

This problem is breaking my nerves! I've compiled my kernel at least 10 times, tried ACPI and without ACPI. Sound & network card doesn't work together correctly. Every time when I'm browsing web and listen music (or playing rtcw multiplayer) same time, system randomly hangs for a second and soundcard makes very irritating beep noise (lasts as long as jam). Sometimes system hangs for couples of seconds. I think there is IRQ conflict or something.  

At the post kernel suggest to use "pci=biosirq" option. I've tried it, but it didn't make any difference. Still that strange jam&beep. I've tried vanilla -kernel, gentoo-kernel & acpi-patched vanilla kernel, no-ACPI and ACPI. I've tried to change bios-settings (ACPI=enabled/disabled) but it didn't help either. In my previous gentoo installation everything worked just fine and I've not done _any_ hardware changes. I use ALSA (and of course I re-emerge alsa-driver after kernel upgrade). HELP!

Solved!

Seems like that there is some ACPI problems in 2.4.20 kernels.  I emerged gentoo-2.4.19r10 and I works!

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## krt

You probably want to enable APIC (advanced programmable interrupt controller) and not so much ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface).  Without APIC, you'll have a hard time mapping shared IRQs correctly.  This sounds like you've compiled kernel 2.4.20 without APIC support.

----------

## Selkie

Good thing i used search, i have _exactly_ the same problem!

it worked fine with 2.4.19-gentoo-r10, then i tried 2.4.20-rck4 and had the beeping when there was networktraffic, i thought "damn hacked kernel, i will go back to trusty gentoo-sources"

so now i got 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 and the same beeping

I have ACPI disabled (not even as module) and APIC enabled

SBLive and a Realtek 8139too, not sharing the same IRQ (and working fine under .. that other OS  :Wink:  )

I'd be thankfull for any hints, maybe you could remove the "solved" from the title? I dont want to open a new thread

----------

## Selkie

*bump*

this is driving me nuts & i dont want to go back to 2.4.19 :-/

any ideas?

----------

## Languid_Heap

Selkie, this is a "solidarity post". I just wanted you to know you're not alone. I don't particularly want to revert to 2.4.19 either, but this is driving me nuts. Perhaps salvation lies in 2.5.x?

Waiting for salvation with shattered nerves,

L_H

----------

## neocui

I think my system has APIC eneabled.... just for future reference, where in kernel config is the APIC option?

----------

## Languid_Heap

Ormi has found a solution which worked for me as well! Check this thread for details:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42778&highlight=

----------

